# Strings for Cuban players???



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

I've had a client ask me for advice. He intends to visit Cuba in the next few weeks and has heard that Cuban musicians appreciate gifts of Strings rather than money. Strings being harder to get than money!!!!

What strings would be best for him to take with him?

Anybody been to Cuba recently?

Thanks.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi Mike, interesting question.....I have friends who go down every year and they bring extra T-shirts and fake name running shoes....seem to be appreciated....man I wish I could go..
cheers
RIFF


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i suggest standard gauges.

-dh


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

I worked in Cuba on and off for a couple of years...I was fortunate to have travelled there on business two weeks ago. This is a really wonderful idea and sentiment cause your buddy is right...it is harder to get strings than money, and you can't even play for money if you don't have strings.

I would take a variety of strings, mostly in light or medium light gauge as many of their instruments are old, and possibly a little delicate. From what I have seen, there are probably more classical than steel string guitars around.

I'm sure that any gesture will be appreciated!


----------



## skydigger (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm sure they could use everything from nylon and steel strings to upright bass strings.

I just placed an order online. it's too bad we didn't know about this earlier. we could have held a little "string drive" to spread some good cheer to the Cubans...


----------



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

well, being a latino country I'd guess that they'd probably use nylon string guitars more than steel string but I could be wrong.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

But will airline security allow strings on the plane?
You may have to check your strings.


----------



## Supro (Dec 17, 2007)

I just came back from a one week vacation in Cayo Guillermo....man they need everything, everybody working on the resort has a sideline, they sell you anything and everything from cigars to little animals made from scratch using palm tree leaves,to hand carved sculptures made with coconuts......they are very creative!
Imagine that, DVD players/recorders are not allowed in Cuba!, the entertainment is strictly Cuban music. The music is great of coarse, but I would not last long in that regime, I would go to jail fast after cursing at the living conditions.......OH and they are all paranoid at expressing their thoughts about the gov.
I was in Havana a couple years ago, they have a secret police there that grabs you by the neck and in the truck directly if they hear you talk badly about Fidel and the gov.....and you don't come back!
I missed Fidels stepdown by a couple of days, that would of been very interesting to see if the locals actually show some happines of keep it inside.....


----------



## Rhythmeister (May 17, 2006)

I've been down a couple times, including in 2007. I'd bring sets of classical strings - most guys I saw were playing nylon-string guitars. I think that would be a good gift.

Cheers,
Blair


----------



## Milothicus (May 22, 2007)

i just got back from a week on cayo largo on friday night. the change from fidel to raul is hoped to bring some changes, but nothing drastic is expected.

the biggest political complaints seem to be about the two currencies. our tour guide was very open about speaking about the changes...

things may relax a little, but no big changes are expected in the immediate future.

i'd say 90% of the guitars are nylon strings. i decided while i was there to start searching for a source of bulk nylon strings. there are no ball ends required, so i'm wondering if a spool of strings is available... durability i would think is paramount. more important than tone, for sure.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

I did that exact thing when I played at the Cuban Jazz festival about 13 years ago. I just took down my guage 10-52. brought two boxes of them with me. They were soooo appreciative. I gave one fellow 3 sets and he told me that would do him for three years.
But I would recommend a balance of nylon, steel acoustic and electric sets. And don't forget.....Chiclets for the kids


----------



## Steve P (May 9, 2007)

Bicycle parts, medical supplies, and coloured pencil crayons for kids will put smiles on faces, too.


----------

